# Vintage bamboo bracelets query



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I've seen some interesting bracelets but I am unable to find the information I need about them. Some people call them bamboo bracelets.

I have found some made by Gay Freres and I wanted to know if they are the only ones that made such bracelets (looking for cheaper alternatives).

If anyone could give me any literature on them I'd appreciate it. They seem to date all the way to the 40s but not sure when they stopped being produced.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very interesting desigh, space to "breath" for those who have sensative wrists. i don't think from the 40's, curent. check out Russia or China ( before Trump ups the tareif ). vin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The correct term for these vintage bracelets is "Blonklip" .

Loads of history on these here :

http://corvuswatch.blogspot.com/2011/11/untold-history-of-bonklip-watch.html


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Roy said:


> The correct term for these vintage bracelets is "Blonklip" .
> 
> Loads of history on these here :
> 
> http://corvuswatch.blogspot.com/2011/11/untold-history-of-bonklip-watch.html


 i stand corrected; thanks Roy. 1930 patented by US andUK.


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Roy said:


> The correct term for these vintage bracelets is "Blonklip" .
> 
> Loads of history on these here :
> 
> http://corvuswatch.blogspot.com/2011/11/untold-history-of-bonklip-watch.html


 An interesting read


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Blonklip or Bonklip.. ?


----------

